# How to NOT have a new folder ever sync?



## donoreo (Aug 30, 2015)

I searched but I may not be phrasing it correctly.  I get a new folder in my LR every time I sync LR Mobile.  How do I not get that?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 31, 2015)

Can you explain a bit more Don?  What exactly are you seeing?


----------



## donoreo (Sep 13, 2015)

Sorry for the slow reply.  I see right now 9 folders in the listings under my Folders List.  I do not want a new one created every time I sync which is what I am getting.


----------



## DGStinner (Sep 13, 2015)

Would you mind sharing a screen capture so we can get a better understanding of what you're seeing?


----------



## donoreo (Sep 14, 2015)

I am at work right now so I cannot, but I am not sure what is so hard to understand.  On the folders list on the left hand panel I have my local drive, a network drive, and 9 folders listing my phone.  I cannot move the photos within the phone folders like I can on regular drives.  

I am guessing no one else gets a new folder created every time they sync LR mobile?


----------



## tspear (Sep 14, 2015)

Are you talking within Lr Mobile or the main application?

Within the normal application, you can move folders around all the time; or the images in the folders. I still do this all the time; since I have yet to make the leap to keywords (I am running behind on my schedule to switch; oh well). 
In terms of creating folders, that is part of the import settings. The Lr default does create a folder per day using the photo capture date; but you can tweak change this. Is this what you are referencing?

Tim


----------



## donoreo (Sep 14, 2015)

tspear said:


> Are you talking within Lr Mobile or the main application?
> 
> Within the normal application, you can move folders around all the time; or the images in the folders. I still do this all the time; since I have yet to make the leap to keywords (I am running behind on my schedule to switch; oh well).
> In terms of creating folders, that is part of the import settings. The Lr default does create a folder per day using the photo capture date; but you can tweak change this. Is this what you are referencing?
> ...


The main application.  This is with LR Mobile syncing, not importing.


----------



## tspear (Sep 14, 2015)

Good luck, I do not have mobile installed. 
I have moved away from tablets and only use a phone as a phone not a camera. (probably more because I have a very cheap phone).

Tim


----------



## donoreo (Sep 14, 2015)

I found a screen shot that shows what I am talking about:






Where it says in Folders "Dave's Ipad 3" once,  I have "Sony D6603" there in 9 separate entries as if it was 9 separate drives.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Sep 14, 2015)

Yes, you should see ONE entry per mobile device that runs LRmobile and imports pictures which then sync back via the Adobe Cloud to your desktop catalog. In my case I have a listing for my iPhone, iPad, and iPad Mini (and Lightroom Web). Occasionally (i.e. just now on checking) I might see one of the devices with more that one entry, though have never figured out why that happens. But 9 is unusual! When you say "when I sync LR Mobile", what do you mean exactly....sync happens in the background, so provided your catalog has Sync enabled, isn't really something that you initiate. Could you clarify?

Under each of the entries in the Folders Panel, you should see an "Imported Photos" folder....do they all have photos in them, or do any of them have a zero photo count?


----------



## donoreo (Sep 14, 2015)

My LR Mobile only syncs from my phone when I tell it to.  I do not have it enabled all the time.  

There are photos in each folder.  Each time a new folder is created it has the newer photos in it.  

Here is mine at the moment:


----------



## tspear (Sep 14, 2015)

I am going to guess, each time you enable the sync process, a new session or key is created and that results in a new folder.
I am bet Adobe did not consider someone turning the service on and off.

Tim


----------



## Jim Wilde (Sep 15, 2015)

That would be my guess too, Tim.


----------



## donoreo (Sep 15, 2015)

I am sure I am not the only one that does not allow it.  I do not have any apps start on boot except system ones.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Sep 15, 2015)

Not sure I see the connection with stopping Lightroom's mobile syncing and not having any non-system apps start on boot? How exactly are you stopping and starting Lightroom's syncing?


----------



## donoreo (Sep 15, 2015)

By opening LR Mobile.  It only syncs when I open LR Mobile.  It does not run in the background unless you allow it to start on boot.


----------



## jmj2001 (Oct 5, 2015)

I have the same problem with my phone.  There are several HTC One M9 folders.   When I right click on one and do Show in Explorer (Windows 7 64 bit by the way), it takes me to the Mobile Downloads.lrdata folder which contains several folders (with long names like 22eede0049a2a078599422f3b83e5c6f4a7f330f7a85cf6e65196037f6034184) corresponding to each of the phone folders.  I also use another device with Lr Mobile, a Samsung SM-T805 tablet but this seems to be immune from the problem.  There is only one folder for that.   It's annoying rather than a big problem because I always move photos from these folders to regular folders in my main collection, after which these folders can be deleted.   You can't move photos between these phone folders though.     
I suspect that it may be something to do with Lr Mobile losing my credentials and making me log in again but I haven't tested that properly.    And the credential loss occurs on the tablet as well.


----------



## donoreo (Oct 9, 2015)

Yes, that logging out is really freaking annoying.  Glad to see I am not the only one!


----------



## pedz (Nov 1, 2015)

I came here because I have the same issue.  I have an iPhone and an iPad and in my Lightroom on the desktop I see three folders for each of the devices.

I can't recall the details but there are times when I must log back into the mobile lightroom.  I just figured it was because of a major update or perhaps a time thing.  I can't say if it has been three times or not.

But... any suggestions on how to clean it up?  Can I just delete the old ones?  Can I just delete all of them and start again?  So far, LR Mobile is not really part of my process.


----------



## donoreo (Feb 24, 2016)

Follow up, I am finally annoyed enough about this that I am talking to Adobe.


----------

